# مبخره القلم الالكترونيه



## اوريفليم السعوديه (23 أغسطس 2014)

​

السلام عليكم

فوووووووورى
قلم المبخرة
•• ميزتها :
• سهلة الحمل لأي مكان
• تعبأ بالغاز
• سهلة الاستخدام
فى السياره او المناسبات والافراح
سعر الحبه 45 ريال جمله
خصم خاص للى تاخد كميه كبيره
متوفر الوان
التسليم ف الرياض بالمندوب وخارج الرياض بشركه شحن للطلب 0548005699​


----------

